# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  Calton Cases - in pictures

## maplebaby

My first Calton Case (black w/blue interior) for my Collings A mando..

----------


## DGtryin

Beauty :Smile:

----------


## AlanN

A custom-designed behemoth which I no longer have.

----------

Joe Dodson, 

masa618

----------


## Denman John

My sons case ...

----------


## maplebaby

> Beauty


thank you!

- - - Updated - - -




> A custom-designed behemoth which I no longer have.


that is a big one!  love the custom message!

- - - Updated - - -




> My son’s case ...


stickers!  Thanks for the pic...looks like a working Calton!

----------


## Ray(T)

Those are all new ones! The original ones didn’t have the rectangular nameplate. I’ve both mandolin and guitar cases “before the plate”.

----------


## Ryk Loske

The "Behmoth" is for sale for anyone interested.

Ryk

----------


## maplebaby

> Those are all new ones! The original ones didnt have the rectangular nameplate. Ive both mandolin and guitar cases before the plate.


Very cool...that's going back a few decades!

----------


## maplebaby

Here's a new Calton Case in purple with their 'heavy splatter' option..

----------

Austin Bob, 

j. condino, 

Jill McAuley, 

LadysSolo, 

mojocaster, 

wildpikr

----------


## Ray(T)

> Very cool...that's going back a few decades!


The guitar case is from 1976 and the mandolin one several years later. I swapped the mandolin case (when it was new) for an Ibanez plywood case (not so new). Straight swap, great deal! It’s black and the owners wife wouldn’t have it in the house ‘cos it looked like a baby’s coffin!

----------


## maplebaby

Calton Case in Sonic Blue with splatter finish...

----------


## LadysSolo

> Here's a new Calton Case in purple with their 'heavy splatter' option..


Nice! Purple is my favorite color - didn't know anyone made mando cases in purple! Or is it guitar cases only? :Mandosmiley:

----------


## maplebaby

> Nice! Purple is my favorite color - didn't know anyone made mando cases in purple! Or is it guitar cases only?


you can get a mando case in this color!  They have a couple of options on mando cases now too.  The one pictured in my first post, or very similar, and one that is a bit bigger giving your more interior storage. They also have some nice glitter and sparkle finish options.

----------

LadysSolo

----------


## maplebaby

Calton Case in teal with splatter finish..

----------

Denman John, 

Jill McAuley

----------


## maplebaby

Calton Case in Seafoam Green with matching vintage Honda...

----------

Cheryl Watson, 

Denman John, 

Elb2000, 

Jill McAuley, 

LadysSolo, 

maxr, 

MikeEdgerton, 

soliver, 

TheMandoKit

----------


## maplebaby

couple of white CC, one with their granite finish option,

----------


## Br1ck

Why does the heavy splatter appeal to me? Stands out in a crowd for sure.

----------


## maplebaby

> Why does the heavy splatter appeal to me? Stands out in a crowd for sure.


i like it too..thanks for checking this out!

----------


## Jill McAuley

> Why does the heavy splatter appeal to me? Stands out in a crowd for sure.


Right?! I went with a solid color when I got a Calton made for one of my tenor banjos but I'm kind of kicking myself that I didn't just throw caution to the wind and got for one of the paint splatter options!

----------


## maplebaby

here's another heavy splatter i ordered and really like...for a Tele

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## maplebaby

Calton black splatter...

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## sgarrity

I had this bad boy for awhile with Goldie the only blonde x-braced Gibson Master Model.  Cool case but weighed a ton!  Shoulda kept that one.... :Laughing:

----------

AlanN, 

carleshicks, 

Mark Seale

----------


## Mark Seale

> I had this bad boy for awhile with Goldie the only blonde x-braced Gibson Master Model.  Cool case but weighed a ton!  Shoulda kept that one....


I probably should have kept it too...  :Wink:   But I LOVE what I got in return.

----------

sgarrity

----------


## maplebaby

Calton Organe Granite Case w/Collings 01A..

----------

Chris Gray, 

j. condino, 

Jill McAuley, 

TheMandoKit

----------


## Eldon Dennis

One I had made for a 1926 Gibson F4.  Still have the case but not the mandolin.

----------


## maplebaby

> One I had made for a 1926 Gibson F4.  Still have the case but not the mandolin.


Beautiful case..what year is it?

----------


## masa618

The calton mandolin case shows a significant improvement in headstock storage space. The right is made in 2007 and the left is new in 2019. I've often heard that scrolls have broken in the past.

----------


## maplebaby

> The calton mandolin case shows a significant improvement in headstock storage space. The right is made in 2007 and the left is new in 2019. I've often heard that scrolls have broken in the past.


The new Mando case designs are a nice improvement for sure.

----------

masa618

----------


## Tim Logan

Calton custom made for an L&H Model A.

----------


## maplebaby

> Calton custom made for an L&H Model A.


sweet case and Mando!

----------


## mandroid

There is a whole Calton case face book group , FWIW..

----------


## maplebaby

orange granite Calton Case with Collings 01A..

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Sam Schillace

I decided to spruce up my sea foam case. Maybe I went a bit overboard!

----------


## Doug Freeman

> The new Mando case designs are a nice improvement for sure.


I'm told yet another F-5 case update is forthcoming: a slightly larger shell that adds 1" of width (1/2" per side) to provide more peghead scroll and body point clearance.

----------


## maplebaby

> I decided to spruce up my sea foam case. Maybe I went a bit overboard!


kinda looks like camouflage

----------


## maplebaby

Brown Calton Case with heavy splatter..

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Sam Schillace

Someone at Gryphon said it made him think of a mint chocolate chip Sunday with caramel on it.

----------


## maplebaby

> Someone at Gryphon said it made him think of a mint chocolate chip Sunday with caramel on it.


thanks for checking this out.

----------


## Jeff Mando

> Brown Calton Case with heavy splatter..


Many years ago at a party I met a young doctor who was a police scientist working with blood spatter analysis.  Trying to make conversation, I mistakenly, I kept calling it "blood splatter analysis" and she kept correcting me, so the word "splatter" always raises a red flag for me when I hear it, FWIW.

The dictionary definition seems to refer to the "amount" as being the determining factor in calling something splatter or spatter.  And, in the "case" of the brown case, it appears to have both.......... :Cool:

----------


## maplebaby

> Many years ago at a party I met a young doctor who was a police scientist working with blood spatter analysis.  Trying to make conversation, I mistakenly, I kept calling it "blood splatter analysis" and she kept correcting me, so the word "splatter" always raises a red flag for me when I hear it, FWIW.
> 
> The dictionary definition seems to refer to the "amount" as being the determining factor in calling something splatter or spatter.  And, in the "case" of the brown case, it appears to have both..........


great post and story!  I honestly had never thought about the difference in those two words - i learned something today, thanks!

----------

Jeff Mando

----------


## soliver

These are all so cool, ... I wish I could justify/afford one.... but then thats a case that costs from half to 3/4 the price of my most expensive instrument!

----------

Jim Garber

----------


## MMorgan9812



----------


## maplebaby

> 


love your splatter case!

----------

MMorgan9812

----------


## Denny Gies

This is my case for my Randy Wood F5.

----------

Aaron Woods, 

Denman John, 

John Soper, 

MikeEdgerton

----------


## MMorgan9812

> love your splatter case!


Thanks! I Do too!

----------


## maplebaby

> This is my case for my Randy Wood F5.


nice!  Who did the 'Bluegrass' on it for you?

----------


## Denny Gies

Maplebaby, thanks, I did that myself, with some help from and old Bluegrass Unlimited magazine, a copy machine and an old fashioned projector.  I made a transparency of the logo, projected it onto my case and then painted it.  I don't know whether that "Bluegrass" is still available somewhere or not.

----------

MikeEdgerton

----------


## maplebaby

> Maplebaby, thanks, I did that myself, with some help from and old Bluegrass Unlimited magazine, a copy machine and an old fashioned projector.  I made a transparency of the logo, projected it onto my case and then painted it.  I don't know whether that "Bluegrass" is still available somewhere or not.


Thanks for taking time to respond, I think it looks fantastic and makes your case a true original!

----------

Denny Gies

----------


## Aaron Woods

That is awesome. Monroe would approve, no doubt.

----------

Denny Gies

----------


## Aaron Woods

> Maplebaby, thanks, I did that myself, with some help from and old Bluegrass Unlimited magazine, a copy machine and an old fashioned projector.  I made a transparency of the logo, projected it onto my case and then painted it.  I don't know whether that "Bluegrass" is still available somewhere or not.


That is awesome. Monroe would approve, no doubt.

----------


## Lucas

Sierra Hull with her new Calton case.

----------

bradeasley, 

cayuga red

----------


## maplebaby

Sierra Hull with her new Calton case.[/QUOTE]

she seems happy..i like her playing and her taste, i have a gold CC for a gold top Les Paul. The gold sparkle finish is amazing, i don't have the earrings however:-/

----------

bradeasley, 

Jill McAuley, 

Lucas

----------


## mtucker

> i don't have the earrings however


I have the earrings but don’t have the case :Cool:  :Grin:

----------


## Joe Dodson

> My first Calton Case (black w/blue interior) for my Collings A mando..


Curious to know if you've ever tried an oval hole Collings in yours.  My MT2-0 feels like it's got a little bit deeper body than my f-style mandolins.  (I'm sure the specs are easily available, but I've never looked them up.)  I wonder if a Calton sized for an F-style would be very slightly undersized for an oval.

----------


## maplebaby

> Curious to know if you've ever tried an oval hole Collings in yours.  My MT2-0 feels like it's got a little bit deeper body than my f-style mandolins.  (I'm sure the specs are easily available, but I've never looked them up.)  I wonder if a Calton sized for an F-style would be very slightly undersized for an oval.


I honestly don't know and wouldn't want to give you bad info.  As you mentioned the specs should be easy to find, I would call, but that's just me.  FWIW, both companies are in Austin and have a very close working relationship - templates of Collings instruments are taken to CC to insure proper fit - but can't confirm with certainty what you are interested in.

----------

Joe Dodson

----------


## maplebaby

Calton Case first smooth glitter electric guitar case in Blue Lagoon..

----------

cayuga red, 

Jill McAuley, 

Scot Thayer

----------


## maplebaby

Another new color from CC with the smooth glitter finish...

----------

Jill McAuley, 

Lucas

----------


## Joey Anchors

I love Calton cases.. saving to place a custom order at some point in the future.

----------


## maplebaby

> I love Calton cases.. saving to place a custom order at some point in the future.



would love to see it if you get one!

----------


## maplebaby

Calton Case orange splatter finish..

----------


## maplebaby

Calton Black Granite Splatter case...

----------


## maplebaby

Calton Case in Cobain Blue Spatter..

----------

Jill McAuley, 

Lucas

----------


## Caleb

The last two episodes of the Fretboard Journal podcast were about Calton cases.   Excellent listening.

----------


## maplebaby

> The last two episodes of the Fretboard Journal podcast were about Calton cases.   Excellent listening.


Great info thanks for sharing!  I listened to both.

----------


## KMaynard

Just got my new Calton. This is their new case that is wider to give the lower point more padding.

----------

Doug Freeman, 

Jill McAuley, 

LadysSolo

----------


## Doug Freeman

That is great to see! How is the peghead/scroll clearance now? Inside pics maybe? And is that textured or smooth glitter?

----------


## maplebaby

> Just got my new Calton. This is their new case that is wider to give the lower point more padding.


Congrats! Beautiful case, thx for sharing!

----------

KMaynard

----------


## KMaynard

> That is great to see! How is the peghead/scroll clearance now? Inside pics maybe? And is that textured or smooth glitter?


Here you go Doug. It's smooth glitter.

----------

Doug Freeman, 

masa618

----------


## Doug Freeman

Looks great, thanks! They finally nailed it!

----------

AlanN, 

KMaynard

----------


## AlanN

I wish Ivan Kelsall were around to see this.

----------

MontanaMatt, 

pheffernan

----------


## Eric Hanson

I am REALLY liking the added space on the larger side of the headstock scroll.   I have often wondered what would happen if i had an “incident” and the case were to fall, or get knocked off of something.  
I also like the added space around the lower point.  
 :Cool:

----------


## maplebaby

> Here you go Doug. It's smooth glitter.


All glitter Calton Cases have a smooth finish.

----------


## KMaynard

> All glitter Calton Cases have a smooth finish.


When ordering Glitter, there are two options, Smooth and Textured. See below:

----------


## maplebaby

> When ordering Glitter, there are two options, Smooth and Textured. See below:


Very nice catch...originally it was smooth only as the glitter & a textured finish wasnt having the desired effect. They are adding so many great options!

----------


## maplebaby

While we are on CC glitter, here's a tight shot of a smooth glitter in blue lagoon...

----------


## PDMan

Here's mine.  I got it about a month ago.  Still a little gluey smelling, but it's dissipating.

----------

cayuga red

----------


## KMaynard

Nice. I'm a Gibson fan and I love the Gibson branding on that Calton.

----------

cayuga red, 

PDMan

----------


## maplebaby

> Here's mine.  I got it about a month ago.  Still a little gluey smelling, but it's dissipating.


Congrats on your new case...beautiful for sure. I have a Gibson/Calton coming for a 335.

----------

cayuga red, 

PDMan

----------


## withfoam

> Here's mine.  I got it about a month ago.  Still a little gluey smelling, but it's dissipating.


Lovely!! I even spy some Mapes strings! I'm a fan of them. I tried them and they were lasting forever, so I put on some GHS and the difference is noticeable. I miss them.

----------


## PDMan

I am a fan of the Mapes strings.  I like their Dobro strings too.  I had Black Diamonds on when these pictures were taken, but honestly, I prefer the Mapes.

----------


## maxr

Below is a guitar case Keith made in Aldershot, England in the 1980s. It was custom fitted for a Grand Auditorium style guitar I built which was 16 1/2" wide on the lower bout - so this may have been his biggest case at the time. No badge, just a foil sticker in the badge recess. This is a fiberglass case from a time when your acoustic might be sharing the van with an 8 x 10" cabinet, it's not light.

----------


## Doug Freeman

> Below is a guitar case Keith made in Aldershot, England in the 1980s.


Key takeaway being how well-conceived and enduring his earliest design has proved to be. Just tweaks ever since.

----------


## maxr

> Key takeaway being how well-conceived and enduring his earliest design has proved to be. Just tweaks ever since.


They were quite popular at the time with UK folk players, especially those with roadies to carry them. I wouldn't be surprised if one of the tweaks is lighter weight - the graphics have certainly come on a bit  :Smile:

----------


## maplebaby

> Key takeaway being how well-conceived and enduring his earliest design has proved to be. Just tweaks ever since.



well said.

----------


## maplebaby

CC in Mystic Blue, smooth glitter..

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Ray(T)

> Below is a guitar case Keith made in Aldershot, England in the 1980s. It was custom fitted for a Grand Auditorium style guitar I built which was 16 1/2" wide on the lower bout - so this may have been his biggest case at the time. No badge, just a foil sticker in the badge recess. This is a fiberglass case from a time when your acoustic might be sharing the van with an 8 x 10" cabinet, it's not light.


That’s new compared to mine! Same size/shape. Mine’s the same shade of blue but with scratches and a burgundy velvet interior. Keith built it for me in 1976 in the days before he introduced the badge recess.

The late great Derek Brimstone turned up with a yellow one and refused to give me Keith’s address until I promised to get one in a diffrent colour!

----------


## maplebaby

> That’s new compared to mine! Same size/shape. Mine’s the same shade of blue but with scratches and a burgundy velvet interior. Keith built it for me in 1976 in the days before he introduced the badge recess.
> 
> The late great Derek Brimstone turned up with a yellow one and refused to give me Keith’s address until I promised to get one in a diffrent colour!


I love your case...i guess it's a gen 1! You have a great history with CC, thanks for the post!

----------


## mr_tom

I quite like the new spatter finishes.

----------


## maplebaby

> I quite like the new spatter finishes.


me too...nice looking case, thanks for sharing!

----------


## maplebaby

my new Calton 'Gibson" case for ES335

----------

Jill McAuley, 

Lucas, 

PDMan

----------


## maplebaby

Calton Red Granite electric case...






KY Rock Fence courtesy of Shaker Town

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## maplebaby

My generation 1 Calton mando case, Small Dog case cover, with Collings MT2 varnish...

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## liestman

Here is my wonderful Ellis A5 in the Calton, complete with one sticker so far and the Ellis badge. This is a true A5 case, by the way, without any cutouts for points. Not shown is the Cooperstand Mini that just fits in the glove box.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## maplebaby

> Here is my wonderful Ellis A5 in the Calton, complete with one sticker so far and the Ellis badge. This is a true A5 case, by the way, without any cutouts for points. Not shown is the Cooperstand Mini that just fits in the glove box.


Beautiful combo..enjoy!

----------


## maplebaby



----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Lo-Fi

I'm obsessed with their cases and have been lucky enough to acquire a few in recent years despite the fact I never play outside of my home or travel with my instruments. I just love the look. This is the latest F5 case. It came with the mandolin. I'm torn as to whether to remove all the stickers (I didn't put them there) or leave them be.

----------


## maplebaby

> I'm obsessed with their cases and have been lucky enough to acquire a few in recent years despite the fact I never play outside of my home or travel with my instruments. I just love the look. This is the latest F5 case. It came with the mandolin. I'm torn as to whether to remove all the stickers (I didn't put them there) or leave them be.



thanks for posting and what a beautiful mando!  Love your case!  I'm not a sticker guy so for me they'd be gone but that's just me.  The case should clean up nicely if you do remove them.  A little goobgone and it should look fantastic.

thanks for the post!

----------

Lo-Fi

----------


## maplebaby

Calton Christmas 2021

Click image

----------

j. condino, 

liestman

----------


## carleshicks

I bought a Gibson Calton and I love it. Im very pleased that my A4 fits in it also.

----------

Lo-Fi, 

PDMan

----------


## maplebaby

> I bought a Gibson Calton and I love it. Im very pleased that my A4 fits in it also.


beautiful case...congrats!

----------


## PDMan

How's it doing so far as offgassing?  Mine is nine months old now and it's only moderately dissipated.  If I leave my F5 in the case for any length of time, the inside of the mandolin smells like a glue factory.  I had tea bags down inside of it just last weekend trying to get the smell out.  (And yes, I have contacted Calton but I haven't heard back yet.)

----------


## carleshicks

I honestly cannot tell. I had Covid back in April and my ability to smell has only came back for certain things.

----------


## PDMan

Man, I'm so sorry to hear that.  Hope everything gets back to normal soon.   I will say Calton did contact me back and gave me suggestions to try and air it out.  They've been nothing but helpful so far.

----------


## texasdw

When I first got mine I left it sitting open in my music room for about 2 months.  Initially, my whole room smelled like glue.  By about 2 weeks in I had to put my head right over the open case to smell it.  My mandolin went in after about two months.  I can't smell the case anymore, and the smell of fresh nitrocellulose lacquer on my new mandolin is all I smell when I pull it out.

----------


## Jill McAuley

I lucked out I guess - when I got my Calton for my tenor banjo there was zero glue smell from day one!

----------


## texasdw

The previous Calton I bought (for a classical guitar) was bought from a dealer, not directly from Calton.  I don't remember that one having a smell.  My mandolin case came directly from Calton and did have a smell.  I think there's some difference in airing-out depending on how you buy it.

----------


## maplebaby

> The previous Calton I bought (for a classical guitar) was bought from a dealer, not directly from Calton.  I don't remember that one having a smell.  My mandolin case came directly from Calton and did have a smell.  I think there's some difference in airing-out depending on how you buy it.


I'm not an employee or speaking in a definitive way for CC, but i am fortunate to own several cases over a good bit of time.  It's my observation that in the last 'few' years Calton has taken a hard look at their cases in almost every aspect trying to improve them, and i believe they've accomplished that goal!  I can date my Calton's to some degree by the handles they have, they've also looked at interior products as well.  

In my experience, many things new have an odor that is directly connected to the materials and or the process of building the product.  I do smell the interior of the case when i have a new one arrive.  Over a reasonable amount of time (a few weeks) the smell disperses under what i would call 'typical' use, taking the instrument out fairly regularly.  I like the strategy suggested in this thread about leaving the case open if possible for however long until you can no longer detect the inherent smell of a new CC. With the cases I own the smell of the interior is completely gone in a relatively short time.

----------


## J Mangio

One would think the manufacturer would clear the air before shipping.

----------


## maplebaby

> One would think the manufacturer would clear the air before shipping.


Not at all..I love the smell of a new car - wouldn’t expect the car manufacturer to let it sit till smell completely dissipated.  I like the new smell of my CC!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Ryk Loske

When you've been waiting for a custom case would you really want the maker to hold on to it after it was completed ... or would you rather have the case ... finally.?  For me it'd be ship it fumes and all and i'll deal with it.
Ryk

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## PDMan

I got this first hand from Calton, they now use an oven to totally dry the cases out before shipping - eliminating the offgassing.  This is a process they have started within the last year.  I sent my case back to them and they put it in the oven for a shift and now it's on its way back to me.

----------


## E.R. Villalobos

I’ve been following this string from the sidelines. I just received the Calton I ordered in October when they were having their free finish upgrade promotion. I’m a frequent weekend traveler with the family and wanted a case I didn’t have to think about if it ended up at the bottom of the pile. The promotion also helped- “but they’re giving a free upgrade!”
My case has a slight adhesive smell, but not bad. I’ve had it open and in sunlight for the last few days and it’s dissipating. My general observations are its one heck of a sturdy case. It’s also not as heavy or as large as I thought it would be, and I ordered backpack rings. It is an expensive case, but you do get what you pay for.

----------


## maplebaby

> Ive been following this string from the sidelines. I just received the Calton I ordered in October when they were having their free finish upgrade promotion. Im a frequent weekend traveler with the family and wanted a case I didnt have to think about if it ended up at the bottom of the pile. The promotion also helped- but theyre giving a free upgrade!
> My case has a slight adhesive smell, but not bad. Ive had it open and in sunlight for the last few days and its dissipating. My general observations are its one heck of a sturdy case. Its also not as heavy or as large as I thought it would be, and I ordered backpack rings. It is an expensive case, but you do get what you pay for.


Beautiful case congrats!

----------

E.R. Villalobos

----------


## addamr

Nice Case. Colors look great together.

Adam

----------

E.R. Villalobos

----------


## maplebaby

a custom case i ordered..pic in process @ CC facility in ATX and the finished product.

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## Doug Freeman

Id been talking off and on with Calton for almost two years about the mando case re-design, and asking when it would be available in textured bronze glitter. I pinged them again in October when I saw the free color upgrade offer andvoila!they were ready to make it. Received it about a month ago. Have had it sitting open indoors since, with a couple outdoor sunbaths, and the adhesive smell is all but gone. Very pleased finally to have a Calton case with generous clearance for the F5 peghead scroll and body points. Now if I could just lose this left-arm tennis elbow, dad gummit!

----------

Jill McAuley, 

masa618

----------


## masa618

Hello Doug.
I think the design that has enough space to fit the head scroll is wonderful. Then your Gil. fern is almost great .

----------

Doug Freeman

----------


## maplebaby

this case is for an OM size guitar i have...perfect match with this Honda!

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## maplebaby

purple smooth glitter...

----------

Jill McAuley

----------


## maplebaby

100,000 views on this thread - fantastic!

----------

darylcrisp, 

Jill McAuley, 

Joey Anchors

----------


## keith.rogers

Those cases are _so_ tempting... 

I looked long at hard at one for an upcoming trip, but the problem I have is I don't yet have a mandolin worthy of a case in that $ bracket, and if I did, well, the places I go, I wouldn't take such a nice mandolin to a place like that!  :Chicken:  (I do have a guitar that could justify a Calton, but I never take it anywhere - see previous sentence!)

----------


## maplebaby

> Those cases are _so_ tempting... 
> 
> I looked long at hard at one for an upcoming trip, but the problem I have is I don't yet have a mandolin worthy of a case in that $ bracket, and if I did, well, the places I go, I wouldn't take such a nice mandolin to a place like that!  (I do have a guitar that could justify a Calton, but I never take it anywhere - see previous sentence!)


hello Keith...thanks for the post.  I hear you on care for your instruments.  I'm 60 and have been playing and trying to play guitar since in was 14.  At my age I use all my guitars, and Mando.  I've had similar thoughts, protect this one, save it from ever looking 'used' in any way.  For me I will always care for my instruments it's just part of who I am, but if I don't use them now then when? And if not the instruments I have, then should I by 'lesser' quality instrument to play and just museum the more expensive?  If I don't enjoy my Insturments now someone else will when I'm gone.  I can't say what's right for you but I would consider not looking at a case or an instrument is something that you maybe won't fully enjoy or needing 'to be worthy' of a nice case to protect it.  Okay that's all from me today!  your friend, dale.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Jill McAuley, 

keith.rogers

----------


## maplebaby

bronze smooth glitter....

----------


## darylcrisp

teal with silver interior.
this is the "new" standard mandolin size with more space in the headstock region and thicker padding around the instrument body. nice color sends nice vibes when you use this case.

----------

Chuck Leyda, 

Jill McAuley

----------

